# NEW - For Children - IBS Audio Program on MP3 as well as IBS Audio Program 100 for Adults and Older Teens



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

As most of you know, Mike Mahoney of Cheshire England posted on this BB 10 years ago in 1998 to share the availability of his IBS Audio Program 100 which has helped many IBS sufferers over the years - well now he has developed over the course of many years of research in his clinical offices, a program specifically for children age 6 - 13 with IBS and related symptoms of Functional Abdominal Pain (Recurrant Abdominal Pain ) missed school, and anxiety kids have with this condition.The NEW program is available in MP3 format at present, but eventually will be in hard copy as well. The original IBS Audio Program 100 is now available both as MP3 and hard copy folder. The MP3 version also comes with a PDF file print out of the booklet - so no waiting for delivery - and automatic ordering through secure Protx system.If this sounds like it may be helpful to you, please do check out Mike's new website at www.healthyaudio.com and click on hypnotherapy programs for IBS for more information - I will post some more about it soon!Take care!


----------

